# Craftsman Home N Shop Vac Dual Motor Dust Collector



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

I was browsing CL and found this advertised as a dust collector. I wonder if any members here ever own one of these. I researched some Sears Catalogs and it is advertised as a vacuum. What are your thoughts on this? If hose was missing, could it be retrofitted?


----------



## VacuumDude (May 12, 2018)

I used to own one years ago, however, sadly it stopped working. I do know a lot about these though. A very rare and cool find indeed! And yes, any standard 2 1/2 inch shop vac hose should work just fine! Feel free to ask any more questions!


----------



## VacuumDude (May 12, 2018)

I owned one of these years ago, although it sadly quit on me :sad2. however, i still have the original attachments for it (see my post here at vacuumland :http://www.vacuumland.org/TD/JPEG/LEGACY/2017/thevacuumator++6-20-2017-13-41-19.jpg)
And yes, any standard shop vac hose should work. Feel free to ask me any more questions.


----------



## Jasonnstone (12 mo ago)

VacuumDude said:


> I used to own one years ago, however, sadly it stopped working. I do know a lot about these though. A very rare and cool find indeed! And yes, any standard 2 1/2 inch shop vac hose should work just fine! Feel free to ask any more questions!


Hi i just got one of these shop i would to know anything about it if you dont mind me asking. Thankyou.


----------



## Doc Needham (6 mo ago)

VacuumDude said:


> I used to own one years ago, however, sadly it stopped working. I do know a lot about these though. A very rare and cool find indeed! And yes, any standard 2 1/2 inch shop vac hose should work just fine! Feel free to ask any more questions!


We Have one of these units with dual motors. One of the motors isn't working and probably needs brushes. So it's currently under powered. And yes the 2-1/2" hose works fine on this. The top needs freshening up, and there are splits in the plastic body.


----------



## rogerh (Sep 13, 2020)

Jasonnstone said:


> Hi i just got one of these shop i would to know anything about it if you dont mind me asking. Thankyou.


Have you looked for a model number on it. Sears was good on putting model number on everything they sold. Post that model number and maybe someone could help you look up a manual.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I never knew about a dual motor shop vacuum until this thread.





Then I searched on You Tube and found a carpet cleaning vac with two motors. He can use a 150 ft long hose when vacuuming the rooms in a large house!
Very impressive suction, I'd say.
Then recently, Oneida comes out with a 3 motor DC that they claim has better suction than even a common large dust collector like a 1.5 HP Jet:








Supercell High-Pressure HEPA Cyclone Dust Collector 230V | Oneida Air Systems


Universal design collects from any 1




www.oneida-air.com




Combined 5HP 230V High-Pressure Fan Motors
10x More Suction Power than Standard Dust Collectors

This seems to be the first and only approach that uses 3 high flow vacuum motors for shop dust collection. Maybe a wave of the future?


----------



## Woodworking Wolf (Sep 17, 2021)

If some of you didn't notice, this is an old thread. But since it has been revived, I'll toss in some comments. I'd call it a shop vac, but it could certainly be used to collect dust. I have a 16 gallon Craftsman shop vac from the early 90s that is variable speed. It's nice to be able to adjust the suction based on what I am doing. I believe on the two motor setups, you can run one or both so you have two levels of suction. In the case of the vac in post 1, maybe back when it was made (early 1970s?), that was how they got more than one speed/level? I don't think the variable speed model I have was available for too many years. Mine has never given me a problem. It has a slider to control the speed.


----------

